# My Newest 10mm



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

The 10mm is one of my favorite handgun calibers. I had three until about a week ago when I picked up my 4th. About two years ago Springfield Armory started advertising their Range Officer in 10mm. I have been looking for one since and came across one on Gunbroker. It is the Ranger Officer Elite Operator and is exactly what I was looking for. I added a Smith & Alexander Flared Magwell/Mainspring Housing and a Streamlight TLR-2 LED Light/Laser. I plan to primarily use it for home defense and just general shooting.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice! I really like the 10 as well.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Those are cool rigs you got there. Nice!


----------

